# Divi Resorts Coronavirus Updates



## RNCollins (Mar 28, 2020)

-_email sent to owners on March 19, 2020_

*“A MESSAGE FROM MARCO GALAVERNA, PRESIDENT & COO, DIVI RESORTS*

Dear Valued Divi Resorts Vacation Owner,

Firstly, I want to thank you for your continued business and loyalty to Divi Resorts.  This unprecedented pandemic has certainly changed the way we go about our daily lives and routines. As both travel and hospitality have been one of the hardest hit industries, I wanted to reach out to let you know how Divi Resorts is meeting those challenges. 
​Our resort staff reacted quickly, calmly, efficiently and effectively in following the CDC and the WHO’s recommended guidelines. They also closely followed island government and regulatory agency advisories, all while serving our guests and supporting each other. As a leader, I could not be prouder of their efforts. Please be assured, that the ongoing health and well-being of all of our guests and staff is and will remain our top priority.

After the governments of Aruba, Bonaire and Sint Maarten announced the difficult, but necessary decision to mandate the suspension of incoming flights until March 31st, our North Carolina reservations team immediately extended phone hours and answered hundreds of calls and emails to assist in modifying reservations.

On the Divi Resorts Vacation Ownership Portal, we are posting continuous updates and information to ensure that owners who are currently on the island get the latest news, and to help keep our incoming owners traveling through March 31st and beyond informed. This information is also posted on our Facebook pages. We ask that you keep monitoring these places in the coming days and weeks for the latest news.

Thank you to everyone who has asked us what they can do to support Divi Resorts and our exceptional staff during these challenging times. The most helpful thing you can do is to rebook your vacation and bring your family and friends along to enjoy our beautiful islands as soon as it is safe and possible to do so.  

The islands remain stunningly beautiful, our resort staff will continue to maintain and secure your home away from home, and our North Carolina team will keep informing you on all the latest news.

Lastly, thank you for your patience and support during this difficult time, and best wishes to you and your families. Stay healthy and safe.”


.
Marco Galaverna
President, COO, Divi Resorts


----------



## RNCollins (Mar 28, 2020)

-_posted to Divi Vacation Club website for owners on March 20, 2020:_

”IMPORTANT INFORMATION FOR THOSE TRAVELING TO BARBADOS, MARCH 22 THROUGH APRIL 7, 2020 –

MARCH 20 [2020] UPDATE

The Government of Barbados announced today the mandatory quarantine for 14 days, of any persons arriving from the USA, the UK, and Europe, regardless of nationality and travel documents. The mandatory quarantine order will take effect from Sunday, March 22, 2020 and will remain in effect until further notice. The Ministry of Health and Wellness requires that all persons coming to Barbados from these countries/territories be quarantined for a period of fourteen (14) days from the time of last exposure. Non-residents will be quarantined at a Government facility – NOT AT HOTELS.

Owners please contact our Reservation Center at 1-800-367-3484 (toll-free) or 919-419-3484(international), Monday-Friday, 8 a.m. – 5 p.m. ET, or email ownerrelations@diviresorts.com. If you have a current reservation for travel March 22nd through April 5th, 2020 to DIVI SOUTHWINDS BEACH RESORT on BARBADOS, your options are as follows:

Option 1: Based on availability you may elect to schedule a future stay during weeks 18-50 in 2020 with no additional charge. For applicable RCI and Interval International members, this stay would also be eligible to deposit for exchange.

Option 2:  You may elect to cancel your reservation, and a corresponding week will be added to the end of your contract. Any cancellation fee will be waived, and your 2020 Maintenance Fee will be applied to your rescheduled week. _ 

Please keep in mind that we are prioritizing incoming calls with reservations between now and April 7th, 2020. If you have a reservation after April 7th, 2020, please allow us time to handle our current call volume before reaching out._

For information regarding flights, please contact your airline directly. We recommend you check your airline’s website as information on cancellation and rebooking policies may be posted.
If you purchased travel insurance, please contact your insurance company as soon as possible.
We ask for your patience as our reservation agents strive to answer the high number of calls and emails as soon as possible.

Thank you for your patience and support.”
Divi Resorts


----------



## RNCollins (Mar 28, 2020)

-_posted to Divi Vacation Club website for owners:_

Flight Information: ARUBA – BONAIRE – SINT MAARTEN – MARCH 17

For guests who are current on *Aruba*, please continue to check these sites for updated information flight schedules and airline and airport communication:

• Your airline website
• Queen Beatrix International Airport Website: www.airportaruba.com
• Queen Beatrix International Airport Facebook Page: www.facebook.com/ArubaAirport

Please check the lobbies at Divi Village Golf & Beach Resort, Divi Dutch Village Beach Resort and Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort for updated information.

For the most accurate and latest information from the Aruba government, please visit: www.arubacovid.org.

For guests who are currently on *Bonaire*, please continue to check these sites for updated information on flight schedules and airline and airport communication:

• Your airline website
• Flamingo International Airport Website: www.bonaireinternationalairport.com
• Flamingo International Airport Facebook Page: www.facebook.com/pages/Flamingo-International-Airport/143888118955207

Please check these locations around the resort for updated information:

• Lobby & Front Desks
• Activity Board

For the most accurate and latest information from the Bonaire government, please visit: www.bonairegov.com and www.infobonaire.com/faqs-on-bonaire-travel-coronavirus-covid-19.

For guests who are currently on *Sint Maarten*, please continue to check these sites for updated information on flight schedules and airline and airport communication:

• Your airline website
• Princess Juliana’s Airport Website: www.sxmairport.com
• Princess Juliana’s Airport Facebook Page: www.facebook.com/sxmairport

Please check these locations around the resort for updated information:

• Front Desk & Concierge Desks
• Activity Boards
• Restaurants & Bars

Guests are also being contacted in-room to communicate specific updates on their airlines.

For the most accurate and latest information from the St. Maarten government, please visit: www.sintmaartengov.org.

Our resorts on Aruba, Bonaire and Sint Maarten remain open and serving guests.

Please continue to watch for updates and information on this site.”

Divi Resorts


----------



## RNCollins (Mar 28, 2020)

-_update posted on Divi Vacation Club website for owners:_

MARCH 16, 2020

“The Governments of Aruba, Bonaire and Sint Maarten have taken the difficult, but necessary decision to mandate the suspension of inbound travel.


Aruba has suspended all inbound travel to non-residents of Aruba from Monday, March 16 through Tuesday, March 31, 2020
Bonaire has suspended all inbound travel to non-residents of Bonaire from Monday, March 16 through Tuesday, March 31, 2020
Sint Maarten has suspended all inbound travel to citizens of the United States, Canada, Europe, United Kingdom and Ireland from Tuesday, March 17 through Tuesday, March 31, 2020
Airlines will be allowed to land and take-off after the deadlines to facilitate visitors who are scheduled to travel out of Princess Beatrix International Airport on Aruba and Princess Juliana International Airport on Sint Maarten to return to their home country.

We ask that guests on Aruba, Bonaire and Sint Maarten stay calm as we work in cooperation with government agencies to get information on departure procedures. Here are a few steps guests can take immediately:


For information regarding flights home, please contact your airline directly to find out flight schedules and seat availability
If you purchased travel insurance, please contact the insurance company
All resorts and facilities remain open and staff are in place to serve the needs of our guests.

Anyone trying to reach family or loved ones on Aruba, Bonaire or Sint Maarten, please contact them directly.

Please continue to watch for updates and information on this site.”

Divi Resorts


----------



## RNCollins (Apr 26, 2020)

April 22, 2020

-Divi Resorts Aruba update posted on their website:





__





						Travel FAQs & News | Divi Resorts
					

Travel FAQs & News




					www.diviresorts.com
				





*APRIL 22 UPDATE - IMPORTANT INFORMATION IF YOU ARE SCHEDULED TO ARRIVE ON ARUBA BETWEEN NOW AND MAY 31, 2020*


“Due to extended island travel restrictions, there will be no incoming flights scheduled to Aruba *between now and Sunday, May 31, 2020*. This will impact stays at the following resorts:

*DIVI ARUBA PHOENIX BEACH RESORT, ARUBA
DIVI DUTCH VILLAGE BEACH RESORT, ARUBA
DIVI VILLAGE GOLF & BEACH RESORT, ARUBA

Divi Resort Vacation Owners,* please login and visit your owner portal for important information prior to calling our Divi Reservation Department at https://divi.divivacationclub.com/login.

*Divi Vacation Club Members,* please login and visit your member portal for important information prior to calling a Vacation Specialist at https://divi.divivacationclub.com/login.

*Guests with nightly rental reservations*, you have the option to rebook your travel within 12 months of your reservation date and apply your current vacation to your future stay with no change fees, or you can choose to receive a full refund. If you booked online at www.diviresorts.com, you may modify or cancel your reservation at any time online. If you booked an air + resort bundle online at www.diviresorts.com or through our Divi Reservations Department, please call (800) 219-2727 for assistance.

For reservations made through another company or travel agent, please contact them directly for assistance as we cannot modify or cancel your reservation.

If you need further assistance, please contact our Divi Reservations Department at 1-800-367-3484 (toll-free) or 919-419-3484 (international), Monday-Friday, 8 a.m. – 5 p.m. ET, or via email at  guest.relations@diviresorts.com at your earliest convenience.

We ask for your patience as we strive to answer the high number of calls and emails as soon as possible. Please keep in mind that we are prioritizing incoming calls with reservations between now and May 31, 2020. If you have a reservation after May 31, 2020, please allow us time to handle our current call volume before reaching out.

We strongly encourage you to check information regarding flights by contacting your airline directly. We recommend you check your airline's website often as information on cancellation and rebooking policies may be posted.

If you purchased travel insurance, please contact your insurance company as soon as possible.

We look forward to hosting your Caribbean vacation very soon.”

Divi Resorts


----------



## RNCollins (May 31, 2020)

—message posted on Divi Resorts website:

*“MAY 18 UPDATE* – IMPORTANT INFORMATION IF YOU ARE SCHEDULED TO ARRIVE ON ARUBA OR BONAIRE BETWEEN NOW AND JUNE 14, 2020

Due to extended island travel restrictions, there will be no incoming flights scheduled to Aruba and Bonaire between now and Sunday, June 14, 2020. This will impact stays at the below resorts:

DIVI ARUBA PHOENIX BEACH RESORT, ARUBA
DIVI DUTCH VILLAGE BEACH RESORT, ARUBA
DIVI VILLAGE GOLF & BEACH RESORT, ARUBA
DIVI FLAMINGO BEACH RESORT & CASINO, BONAIRE

Please contact our Divi Reservations Department at 1-800-367-3484 (toll-free) or 919-419-3484(international), Monday-Friday, 8 a.m. – 5 p.m. ET, or email ownerrelations@divirsorts.com.

If you have a current reservation for travel between now and Sunday, June 14, 2020, your options are as follows:

Option 1: Based on availability you may elect to schedule a future stay through week 50 in 2020 with no additional charge. For applicable RCI and Interval International members, this stay would also be eligible to deposit for exchange.

Option 2: You may elect to cancel your reservation, and a corresponding week will be added to the end of your contract. Any cancellation fee will be waived, and your 2020 Maintenance Fee will be applied to your rescheduled week.

We ask for your patience as our reservation agents strive to answer the high number of calls and emails as soon as possible. Please keep in mind that we are prioritizing incoming calls with reservations between now and Sunday, June 14, 2020. If you have a reservation after June 14, 2020, please allow us time to handle our current call volume before reaching out.

We strongly encourage you to check information regarding flights by contacting your airline directly. We recommend you check your airline’s website often as information on cancellation and rebooking policies may be posted.

If you purchased travel insurance, please contact your insurance company as soon as possible.

We look forward to welcoming you back to the islands and the resorts you love very soon.”

Divi Resorts





__





						Travel FAQs & News | Divi Resorts
					

Travel FAQs & News




					www.diviresorts.com


----------



## RNCollins (Jun 16, 2020)

-this is from an email I received today from Divi:

*“We're Back! Divi Resorts on Aruba reopen FRIDAY, JULY 10th!*




We are thrilled to announce that our Aruba resorts will be reopening on Friday, July 10th. This includes:

Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort
Divi Dutch Village Beach Resort
Divi Village Golf & Beach Resort 

We can't wait to welcome you back our beautiful Caribbean island!

We are still waiting for official word from the governments of *Barbados, Bonaire and Sint Maarten* on reopening dates, but we hope to share an update very soon.“


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 26, 2020)

Information from the Divi Resorts website:





__





						Travel FAQs & News | Divi Resorts
					

Travel FAQs & News




					www.diviresorts.com
				




*“SEPTEMBER 16, 2020 UPDATE - DIVI RESORTS REOPENING DATES*


*ARUBA *
All Resorts Open

*BARBADOS *
Resort Reopens October 31, 2020*

*BONAIRE *
Resort Reopens October 15, 2020*

*SINT MAARTEN *
Resort is Open

_*Reopening dates are subject to change._

[If you are scheduled to travel to *Barbados* from the United States between now and October 31, 2020 or *Bonaire* from the United States between now and October 15, 2020, we encourage you to contact your airline as soon as possible to reschedule your flights. Please call regarding availability should you wish to change your arrival date.

If you have a current reservation for travel to Barbados between now and October 31, 2020 or Bonaire between now and October 15, 2020, your options are as follows:

Option 1: Based on availability you may elect to schedule a future stay through week 50 in 2020 with no additional charge. For applicable RCI and Interval International members, this stay would also be eligible to deposit for exchange.

Option 2: You may elect to cancel your reservation, and a corresponding week will be added to the end of your contract. Any cancellation fee will be waived, and your 2020 Maintenance Fee will be applied to your rescheduled week.]

*Divi Resort Vacation Owners,* please login and visit your owner portal for important information prior to calling our Divi Reservation Department at *https://divi.divivacationclub.com/login*.

*Divi Vacation Club Members,* please login and visit your member portal for important information prior to calling a Vacation Specialist at *https://divi.divivacationclub.com/login*.

*Guests with nightly rental reservations*, you have the option to rebook your travel within twelve months of your reservation date and apply your current vacation to your future stay with no change fees, or you can choose to receive a full refund. If your reservation is rescheduled during peak travel dates, you will only be responsible for the difference in cost. If you booked online at *www.diviresorts.com*, you may modify or cancel your reservation at any time online. If you booked an air + resort bundle online at www.diviresorts.com or through our Divi Reservations Department, please call (800) 219-2727 for assistance.

For reservations made through another company or travel agent, please contact them directly for assistance as we cannot modify or cancel your reservation.

If you need further assistance, please contact our Divi Reservations Department at 1-800-367-3484 (toll-free) or 919-419-3484 (international), Monday-Friday, 8 a.m. – 5 p.m. ET, or via email at *guest.relations@diviresorts.com* at your earliest convenience.

We ask for your patience as we strive to answer the high number of calls and emails as soon as possible. Please keep in mind that we are prioritizing incoming calls with reservations *between now and October 15, 2020*. If you have a reservation *after October 15, 2020*, please allow us time to handle our current call volume before reaching out.

We *strongly encourage* you to check information regarding flights by contacting your airline directly and visiting your airline's website often as information on cancellation and rebooking policies may be posted.
If you purchased travel insurance, please contact your insurance company as soon as possible.

We look forward to welcoming you back to our islands and resorts soon!

Divi Resorts”


----------

